# Does anyone have NEHERP moss?



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Can anyone share some pics of NEHERP's moss established in a tank? I've been wanting to buy some, but don't know if i should go with it or just plain ol' java moss or riccia.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

wikiwakawakawee said:


> Can anyone share some pics of NEHERP's moss established in a tank? I've been wanting to buy some, but don't know if i should go with it or just plain ol' java moss or riccia.


 I have both NEHERP Moss and NEHERP moss mix. Neither have disappointed!


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

I bought some a month ago and it is now starting to grow out.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't have any great pics... (Just dug through my phone to find something) but this is one of my tanks where I used the moss to kinda hold the substrate in place where it slopes down into the water. Maybe about 2 months grown in there.

(This is the sheet moss btw)









I have also just very recently added some of the moss mix... But it's not really growing anything of consequence to make a picture worthwhile at this point.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

I used there moss, it was definitely the freshest moss. I didn't have great success with the pillow moss but i guess I did something wrong.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Can you guys post some pics if you still have some growing please? it looks really bright green on their website, so I'm wondering if it actually grows like that in other vivs.


----------



## bstohrer (Jan 16, 2015)

I bought the mix, slurry and pillow moss about 8 weeks ago. The mix has completely covered the areas where I placed it. The pillow is a little slower to establish. The slurry is just greening up a bit on some of the driftwood I spread it on.

I would order it again.

Bob


----------



## bstohrer (Jan 16, 2015)

Forgot to attach photos!

Bob


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

wikiwakawakawee said:


> Can you guys post some pics if you still have some growing please? it looks really bright green on their website, so I'm wondering if it actually grows like that in other vivs.


which one are you looking for? the sheet moss or the moss slurry?


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

bstohrer said:


> I bought the mix, slurry and pillow moss about 8 weeks ago. The mix has completely covered the areas where I placed it. The pillow is a little slower to establish. The slurry is just greening up a bit on some of the driftwood I spread it on.
> 
> I would order it again.
> 
> Bob


What mix are you referring to? I have used their sheet moss in all my vivs with lots of success.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't understand what you guys mean by the "Mix", all I see on the website is the "NEHERP Terrarium Moss" , "Moss slurry", and the "Pillow Moss"


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

bstohrer said:


> Forgot to attach photos!
> 
> Bob


Looks great! How long have you had it growing there?


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

The "mix" and the moss slurry are one in the same, the slurry is just a blended mix of many mosses. Both do very well for me, it depends on the look you are going for. If you keep their sheet moss wet and have high light, it will turn a bright green and grow tall like on their website. The slurry turned a darker green for me but can be spread out onto wood and backgrounds easier IMO. If not kept pretty saturated the slurry will dry out and not grow from what I've seen though. The sheet moss seems to be a bit more robust in terms of drying out after being acclimated. Both are amazing options, just depends on what you're looking for in a moss.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Picture Examples:
NEHERP sheet moss over low light:


Overgrown NEHERP sheet moss under higher light:
(Sorry about the dirty glass)


Ricca and java moss for comparison:
(Java is darker, Ricca is bright green)


I have found that NEHERP moss is a better candidate for a lower mantience more robust moss, and the Ricca really needs to be saturated most of the time to grow well.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

This is in a 24" tall viv with a couple jungle dawns over it.










http://www.neherpetoculture.com/moss
It is the stuff at the top labeled as "terrarium moss". It comes in a "sheet" that you can just lay down on top of whatever you want.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

JMims said:


> Picture Examples:
> 
> NEHERP sheet moss over low light:
> 
> ...



I gotta get some riccia moss, that looks awesome man. 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

The ricca actually ended up out growing the java and taking over a good part of that water portion. It's a great moss under high light if kept nice and wet.


----------



## bstohrer (Jan 16, 2015)

wikiwakawakawee said:


> Looks great! How long have you had it growing there?


It has been growing about 8 weeks. Really greens up fast.

Also, I mixed up the moss mix! As the poster above says, what I saw referring to as "moss mix" is not a mix but is their "terrarium moss" and a single species. The moss mix and moss slurry are one and the same.

My memory is shot!

Bob


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

bstohrer said:


> It has been growing about 8 weeks. Really greens up fast.
> 
> Also, I mixed up the moss mix! As the poster above says, what I saw referring to as "moss mix" is not a mix but is their "terrarium moss" and a single species. The moss mix and moss slurry are one and the same.
> 
> ...


Haha It's all good, thanks for the pics everyone, I appreciate it


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

JMims said:


> Picture Examples:
> NEHERP sheet moss over low light:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the examples! Would you mind telling us what type of lighting you had for both of those tanks(low and high light)?


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

carola1155 said:


> This is in a 24" tall viv with a couple jungle dawns over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving all that green! Kinda reminds me of a fern the way it grows at the tips.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Its somewhat ironic because low lighting was a 13W jungle dawn led and high was an 11W jungle dawn led. Its moreso about the placement, the lower light moss had a large canopy of broms over it that blocked much of the light so the moss ended up growing a lot slower and less of that bright green. The high light moss was a lot closer the the light source..but keep in mind that it may dry out quicker/not grow well if exposed to too much light.


----------



## ameratsnake (Nov 2, 2014)

Why not just use a home made moss mix. It takes a little while to fill in, but it is worth it!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

ameratsnake said:


> Why not just use a home made moss mix. It takes a little while to fill in, but it is worth it!


what species did you use in your mix and where did you source them from?


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

ameratsnake said:


> Why not just use a home made moss mix. It takes a little while to fill in, but it is worth it!


Well i can get some sphagnum from my nepenthes collection, but i want something different hehe.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

JMims said:


> Its somewhat ironic because low lighting was a 13W jungle dawn led and high was an 11W jungle dawn led. Its moreso about the placement, the lower light moss had a large canopy of broms over it that blocked much of the light so the moss ended up growing a lot slower and less of that bright green. The high light moss was a lot closer the the light source..but keep in mind that it may dry out quicker/not grow well if exposed to too much light.


Ha, thats funny. I'll keep that in mind when im planting everything, thanks!


----------



## ameratsnake (Nov 2, 2014)

Hobbes1911 said:


> ameratsnake said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just use a home made moss mix. It takes a little while to fill in, but it is worth it!
> ...


 There are at least 20 species in my mix. Some where bought from suppliers, some where field collected, and I mixed in a bag of pre made moss mix that I got from the company that makes "HYGROLON" and "EPIWEB". I mixed the mosses 3 parts long stem sphagnum to 1 part every other type of moss in the mix. This is what it looked like three months ago.


----------



## ameratsnake (Nov 2, 2014)

Here it is today.


----------



## ameratsnake (Nov 2, 2014)

Both pics are the same area of the vivarium, taken about 3 months apart.


----------



## ameratsnake (Nov 2, 2014)

A close up view of some of the different types of mosses


----------



## ameratsnake (Nov 2, 2014)

Pic retry. Didn't load the first time.


----------



## Brandon JC (May 27, 2015)

3 weeks old... NEHerp sheet moss and slurry


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I must be doing something wrong with the slurry then. It's been growing for 2 months now and I see very little to no growth. I placed some sheet moss down and that is growing, but the slurry isn't doing anything. I'm going to make my own slurry next with some different moss species and see what's up.


----------



## nafrawle (Mar 2, 2015)

Not a fan of this moss. While it grows well and establishes quickly for me, I find the moss to be really stringy even under high light and high humidity.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

nafrawle said:


> Not a fan of this moss. While it grows well and establishes quickly for me, I find the moss to be really stringy even under high light and high humidity.


high humidity _causes_ it to be stringy. lower humidity will force it to stay lower and closer to the moisture in the substrate.


----------



## CakeandIguana (Jun 4, 2014)

Hobbes1911 said:


> I must be doing something wrong with the slurry then. It's been growing for 2 months now and I see very little to no growth. I placed some sheet moss down and that is growing, but the slurry isn't doing anything. I'm going to make my own slurry next with some different moss species and see what's up.


I recently ordered some moss slurry from genesisexotics. Progress will be definitely be slow, but I'll inform you if its good.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

CakeandIguana said:


> I recently ordered some moss slurry from genesisexotics. Progress will be definitely be slow, but I'll inform you if its good.


Any updates on using their moss slurry?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

ameratsnake said:


> There are at least 20 species in my mix. Some where bought from suppliers, some where field collected, and I mixed in a bag of pre made moss mix that I got from the company that makes "HYGROLON" and "EPIWEB". I mixed the mosses 3 parts long stem sphagnum to 1 part every other type of moss in the mix. This is what it looked like three months ago.


I'm guessing you're talking about Folius?


----------



## ameratsnake (Nov 2, 2014)

I mixed Folius slurry with several mosses that I collected or I had imported from Tazmania. I let the live collected mosses dry on a screen in my garage then chop them to a medium grain with a food processor/coffee grinder. I then rotate the tank to get each side relatively horizontal. I then apply the dry mix to the dry hygrolon and spread it thin and even. I then lighty moisten the mix and hygrolon with a spray bottle using RO water. I then take a plastic bag and push and rub the mix into the hygrolon so that it is somewhat secured in place. At this point you may also add seeds and or fern and moss spores to the hygrolon.(young orchids may also be added although I find orchid seed are actually relatively easy to germinate in the pores of the hygrolon) after all hygrolon is covered to my desires, I set the egg crate so that about the lower third of the hygrolon will be submerged once the water is added. Next cover egg crate with a fiberglass screen material. The rest is all basic vivarium knowledge. Charcoal, ABG, spagnum, leaf litter, water, wood, plants, RO water, lights, and time.
P.S I also separate the Hygrolon from the substrate with about a two inch wide channel of large pebble, smooth rounded, aquarium gravel, so the substrate doesn't absorb the moisture from the hygrolon.


----------

